# Pilote Galaxy 23MX parts



## CANDY4BOBBY (Aug 23, 2012)

I HAVE JUST PURCHASED A 1993 PILOTE GALAXY 23MX AND AM LOOKING FOR A NEW BATHROOM SINK? ALSO THE DRIVERS QUARTERLIGHT WINDOW TRIMS. ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEAS PLEASE?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I tried to get a sink for my old Galaxy (240, '99 model) without luck. But Hayes (uk main dealers) should be able to get one for you - give them Pilote's serial number form the side of the MH, and they shoukd be able to get it from France? Hopefully they would have them that far back! Ditto with the window.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

we bought a new sink for our Pilot Galaxy 23 from here .http://www.caravanpanels.com/epages/62058741.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62058741/Products/"CPS%20051%20Sink%20Unit"&ViewA 
the sizes given didn't seem right but we took a chance and it turned out perfect. We have been really pleased with it.
Cazzie


----------



## CANDY4BOBBY (Aug 23, 2012)

*Success!*

Thank you all for that - I've just bought a sink from the very same dealer and it looks just right!


----------



## eddie5060 (May 19, 2014)

I also bought this sink from caravanpanels for my 1997 Pilote 25MX after seeing this post and it fits perfectly. Thank you for the heads up!


----------

